# Circuito para control de dos motores?



## jesus_lomor (May 15, 2007)

necesito un circuito que me controle dos motores. la logica debe de ser la siguiente:
el primer motor debe avanzar hasta que por medio de algun artefacto, no se si se llame foto transistor o algo asi, (algun detector de etiquetas de color, el que sea), detecte la etiqueta blanca roja, o la que sea, y se pare para posteriormente ponerse a funcionar el segundo motor. el primer motor volvera a funcionar hasta que llegue al final de su carrera el 2do motor.

alguna idea en mente. se los agradeceria mucho, solo tengo unas 36 horas mas.

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola porque no utilizas simples microswitches para sensar las posiciones de los motores, algo asi como cuatro sensores, uno al principio de el recorido de cada motor y otro al final, tambien puedes usar sensores infrarojos como si fueran encoders pero solo para registrar el paso de alguna laba que interrumpa el has de luz o tambien un cambio de color de blando a negro que significaría un 1 o un 0 dependiendo de si refleja o no.
Si prefieres puedes usar motores de paso y contando los pasos puedes saber la distancia y podrias saber esactamente cuando detener el motor


----------

